# Laufrichtung umkehren bei Windows MovieMaker



## schalinski (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 weiß zufällig jemand ob und wenn ja wie man beim Windows Movie Maker die Laufrichtung von clips umkehren kann,diese also rückwärts laufen lassen kann
 Bin ein absoluter anfänger und wäre somit um Hilfe echt dankbar

 Johannes


----------



## goela (28. Februar 2005)

Kann Dir nicht direkt weiterhelfen, aber hier findest Du einige Info zum Thema!


----------



## Nico (1. März 2005)

Mit diesem Tool geht es.


----------



## Hydrawolf (24. Februar 2010)

Is ja ne super hilfe, auf eine T-com Seite zu verlinken.


----------



## darkframe (25. Februar 2010)

Hydrawolf hat gesagt.:


> Is ja ne super hilfe, auf eine T-com Seite zu verlinken.


... und eine noch bessere Idee, sich darüber aufzuregen, dass ein 5 Jahre alter Link nicht mehr stimmt ...


----------



## janoc (3. März 2010)

immerhin wurde offensichtlich die Suchfunktion benutzt.


----------

